# Application not straightforward



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello Joppa I'm new to the forum and I have a quick question. We have applied for a spouse visa for my husband who lives in the Caribbean . I'm the UK sponsor British citizen and my husband received an email confirmation on the 29th October stating that they had received his application and that they are considering his application. The email states that unfortunately they will not meet the service level agreement timescales eg 60 days due to the fact that the processing of his application has not been straight forward?. Should we be unduly concerned about this email.? date of online application 25th June 2015 IHS surcharge paid for 26th July 2015. Biometrics appointment 13.8.15. supporting documents received at Sheffield visa section 16.9.15. email received on the 29th September requesting applicant to send in a pre paid Self addressed envelope to return supporting documents. Envelope received by Visa section 8.10.15 . I would be grateful for any advice? thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have started a new thread for you. There is a sticky at the top of the page which explains how to start a new thread. Please don't randomly lop your question onto a thread that has nothing to do with your question. 

Here is a link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...ad-dont-post-same-comment-multiple-times.html

You application has been deemed not straightforward so further checks are probably required. There are no hidden clues in the email. All you can do is wait.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. When you say further checks can you advise exactly what kind of checks they will carry out? Really worried now &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They can check on any of the information you provided with your application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Often financial, or previous applications.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Joppa. Can you just clarify financials is this to check financial solvency or to check whether we meet the financial requirements and when you say previous applications do you mean immigration applications??
Would appreciate a quick reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whether you meet financial requirement, checking with employer, tax office, bank etc. And previous visa applications, whether you've sponsored anyone else and so on.


----------

